# Please remind me- will my breasts get even bigger during nursing?



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Hi All,
I nursed my son until he was over 2 1/2 (which was during this pregnancy)...but by that point my breasts were fairly normal size since he was nursing less frequently. When I was pregnant with him, my breasts did get larger, but not by a lot, and I can't seem to remember how much bigger they got during the first 6 mos/1 year of BFing.
This time around I have gotten much bigger, and all of my nursing/maternity bras are basically too small- this includes all new ones that I got during this pregnancy (I am 34 weeks now). I am still wearing them- they are not horribly tight, but they definitely squish me together. I think that my band size should go down some after I deliver, right? But will my cup size get larger? I have a hard time finding bras I like and the ones I do wear are SO expensive, so if I am going to start buying them in the next size up I want to make sure I will actually get use out of them.
You'd think I would know this having gone through it before!!








Thanks so much for any advice!!


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Gosh, I don't remember! I don't think mine actually got significantly bigger during the first few months of nursing, but they did feel like it when they were full of milk! I'm not the greatest example to go by, though, because I had breast reduction years ago and my breasts didn't change during my first pregnancy as much as your average Jane's. _This_ pregnancy, however, hoo boy, are they, uhm, blossoming out. So I'd love to read other replies you get, because this time I think the changes in my breasts are closer to what most women experience.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

right now i'm shopping around for nursing tanktops. since i'm not sure about my size changes coming (prego w/ #1), i thought these would give me some wiggle room







they also accomodate nursing pads.... i'm thinking if i can use those for awhile, then i'll be able to see what my body does and get bras later. just an idea!


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

everyone is different but mine sure did and most of my friends went up 1-3 cup sizes after birth.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Mine went up just during that first few weeks when my milk supply was stabilizing. After the first few weeks, they were the same size as during pregnancy.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappiLeigh* 
Mine went up just during that first few weeks when my milk supply was stabilizing. After the first few weeks, they were the same size as during pregnancy.


me too. this time i went from a D to a DD and up one band size. i did buy a bigger bra. i bought some 40DDs. when my milk comes in the engorgement will make me a cup or 2 larger so i bought sleep bras. i plan on wearing them for a couple of weeks exclusively until my milk evens out. then the bras i bought will be perfect. this whole DD thing is interesting as I started out as a C before my 2nd preg.


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine always go up a cup size or two in the first few months when I have an OVER abundance of milk, but then they soften and reduce back down. I know you are supposed to wait until your milk comes in to get fitted for nursing bras so that tells me most women's breasts increase in size.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace+Hope* 
right now i'm shopping around for nursing tanktops. since i'm not sure about my size changes coming (prego w/ #1), i thought these would give me some wiggle room







they also accomodate nursing pads.... i'm thinking if i can use those for awhile, then i'll be able to see what my body does and get bras later. just an idea!

Motherwear has nice nursing tanks, I have a bunch from them.

My boobs grew to a 36DD with DD and have stayed that size, they only seem firmer when I am nursing. I didn't need more boobs, but they never went away.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

I went up maybe one size the first month or two of nursing, and I bought a few DD size nursing bras.

Waste of money, they were too big pretty soon after that. I find that the material stretches out so much that unless you're seeing a BIG change in boob size it's almost not worth it to go up in size.

But that's just me <shrug>

Nursing tank are so expensive... I can't find one for under $45. I'd love to have one though- keep my belly covered and everything!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Yeah, everyone is different, but good golly did MINE get ENORMOUS!







My small B cup became a DD after birth & then remained a D for several months. They looked so weird to me.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappiLeigh* 
Mine went up just during that first few weeks when my milk supply was stabilizing. After the first few weeks, they were the same size as during pregnancy.

Me too.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[B*
Astraia[/B];14274413]Nursing tank are so expensive... I can't find one for under $45. I'd love to have one though- keep my belly covered and everything!

hm, i've been looking at regular tank tops with a shelf bra in them too. those could be cheaper, depending on where you find them, but i'm not sure if they'd have enough support.

*norasmomma*, do you know whether nursing tanks are much different from regular shelf bra tank tops? in your experience, do you think they'd work as well?

i'm thinking, a nursing tank is a whole piece of clothing, not just a bra, and i KNOW it will get a couple of years of wear, and maybe more, vs. a nursing bra. so xtra cost seems like it might be worth it....

p.s. i keep seeing 80% off coupons for motherwear, so that's a great recommendation - thanks *norasmomma*!


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine were quite a bit bigger for the first few months at least. For me, during pregnancy, my expanding ribcage is the biggest problem.

If you think you could get by for now with just a bigger band, go to a sewing/fabric store and buy some "soft bra back extenders" (you'll have to know the width of the bra band and how many and how far apart the hooks are). I've got two white and two black (in two different sizes) for less than two bucks each and that has allowed me to use most of my bras during this pregnancy (I'm 36 weeks tomorrow).

Good luck!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace+Hope* 

*norasmomma*, do you know whether nursing tanks are much different from regular shelf bra tank tops? in your experience, do you think they'd work as well?

i'm thinking, a nursing tank is a whole piece of clothing, not just a bra, and i KNOW it will get a couple of years of wear, and maybe more, vs. a nursing bra. so xtra cost seems like it might be worth it....

p.s. i keep seeing 80% off coupons for motherwear, so that's a great recommendation - thanks *norasmomma*!

Well they are a tank top with a shelf bra in them that has slits for your breast to peek out of. As long as they are tight(like a regular shelf bra tank) they offer support. I mean of course they are not like wearing a full on bra, but they are extremely comfortable, especially in the early days at home. I also like them because they last a long time. I am pulling out mine from DD 3 years ago and they just need to be washed and are ready. The Motherwear tanks are usually around $20 if you buy 2 or more, they come in nice colors and fit well. Plus there are many things on a major sale right now. I've enjoyed all of my items from them, nice quality and function well for nursing.

If you like that type of style there also are Bravado Bras, their regular nursing bras are really nice. I got the double last time, but it wasn't quite enough support for my breast, this time I am thinking of getting a double plus. I also recommend Medela bras, they are cottony and comfy, but very supportive, I just find their band size to be *slightly* small, so I'd go up a band size.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Since the ones I have now are already too tight, it sounds like it would probably be worth it to buy a couple in the next cup size (which would be DD or D depending on the brand)- both for now and during nursing. Even my medium cotton sleep bras feel too tight, but at least those are relatively inexpensive so buying a couple in large shouldn't be a big deal.
I will check out the motherwear nursing tanks. I have always hated regular tanks with shelf bras- I found that they just squished me too much and didn't provide any proper support, but maybe the nursing ones are better.
I agree with some of the PPs that it is so weird to contemplate buying a DD (I have always been a C cup)!

Also editing to add- the 2 brands I have had the best luck with are Bravado and Anita.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i hated my nursing tank tops. they wouldnt cover my whole belly. i wore them for months after DD was born and i had to keep pulling them back down. they were motherwear. maybe go for those glamour mom ones. they make long ones.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[B*
LionessMom[/B];14277680]i hated my nursing tank tops. they wouldnt cover my whole belly. i wore them for months after DD was born and i had to keep pulling them back down. they were motherwear. maybe go for those glamour mom ones. they make long ones.

ha, i was JUST wondering about that. since motherwear doesn't do maternity, and all their models are so NOT carrying PP weight, i was wondering. *norasmomma*, can you weigh in on this?


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Breastfeeding.


----------



## Engineering_Mama (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
My boobs grew to a 36DD with DD and have stayed that size, they only seem firmer when I am nursing. I didn't need more boobs, but they never went away.









:

This is sooooo me. DD is 11.5 months and I'm still a 36DD, was a C before getting pregnant. I don't think mine are ever going away.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

cI Will your breasts get bigger when you're nursing?

Maybe.

My breasts grew a cup size a month with my first pregnancy. I didn't notice any breast changes at all with my 2nd pg (but then I was nursing throughout that pg and only wearing Bravado bras; nothing with a specific cup size.)

With my 3rd pg, I bought some new bras around the 4th month. I added those "band extenders" for the last couple of months of pg, as the cup size still fit but the band got tight. Then I bought some bigger ones in my 9th month, to prepare for breast growth after birth. My "9th month" bras fit when I was engorged right after the birth, but they were too big by the time DS was a week old. I ended up still fitting into the bras I purchased in the middle of pg. I wore those until DS was about a year old, at which time I needed a smaller size, which lasted me pretty much until weaning.

I wore Jeunique bras during and after that pg- those things were double the price of regular nursing bras and lasted about 5 times as long!

As for practical advice: I suggest you purchase some nursing bras that fit you comfortably right now. I also suggest getting some"sleep bras" or "leisure bras" in your 8th or 9th month, in a bigger size than you need at that time. If you outgrow your current bras, those softer, less expensive bras will get you through the first few weeks after birth. If you don't need a bigger size, you'll still be able to use those bras for holding nursing pads in place at night. I wouldn't invest in "good nursing bras" until the baby is at least 2 weeks old. But, you need bras that fit you properly right now- which may or may not work at some point after the birth.


----------

